# How have people got lots of money?



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

People spending in shops like the world will end tomorrow. Every other car I seem to see is an Audi q7 or a Range Rover Sport,

Are there just some really good jobs out there i dont know about?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Do you live in Chelsea?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chris2785 said:


> People spending in shops like the world will end tomorrow. Every other car I seem to see is an Audi q7 or a Range Rover Sport,
> 
> Are there just some really good jobs out there i dont know about?


what do you class as lots?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Chris2785 said:


> People spending in shops like the world will end tomorrow. Every other car I seem to see is an Audi q7 or a Range Rover Sport,
> 
> Are there just some really good jobs out there i dont know about?


no....... the average salary in UK is £26,000 a year

people with flashy cars have them on hire purchase mate... they do not own there vehicles ....

most rich people own a lot of credit cards as well.

a lot of people middle aged have been left a lot of inheritance also. especially where I live.

everyone has been helped out in someway or another. NOT EVERYONE but most people have lent money from parents for houses etc etc..... this will not happen in the next generation though due to how badly this country is now being run.


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

There was a young lad who used to be a regular in my local.

He worked as a gardener, must of befriended a few of the old ones as he had two propertys left to him as they had no other friends or family.

Jammy bloke.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

The banks where also lending a lotttttttttttttt of money out to the middle aged of the country thats why they all are doing not too bad.

but now the younger generation are suffering because of this


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Chris2785 said:


> There was a young lad who used to be a regular in my local.
> 
> He worked as a gardener, must of befriended a few of the old ones as he had two propertys left to him as they had no other friends or family.
> 
> Jammy bloke.


there is lads in my area whos mum and dads are worth a few million so basically when they hit 30-40 and there parents died there kind of guarenteed millionaires already. madness


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> what do you class as lots?


£180,000 house, £60,000+ car, maybe two, and kids to look after. I cant see how people do it these days.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Chris2785 said:


> £180,000 house, £60,000+ car, maybe two, and kids to look after. I cant see how people do it these days.


I would say their priorities are backwards. 60k on a car whilst living in a 180k house...


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say I have lots of money but joint income for me and the other half is about 70k per year.

Take home pay after tax about £3600 not taking into account pensions and I'm still paying off student loan etc

Mortgage and Bills like Council Tax, Gas/Electric Sky etc = £900

Food and petrol = £600

Car loan = £200

Misc bills between us like Car insurance/ Life insurance/ Phone bill etc = £250

So we have quite a bit left over (Which we are currently saving to buy a bigger house, also getting married this year) But we could quite easily blow it on an expensive car and a weekend car for me (I have a company car)

Just pretty comfortable and not needing to worry about how we're going to pay the next bill etc.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

to make some you got to risk some

how much you willing to risk?

#DRUGS


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Chris2785 said:


> £180,000 house, £60,000+ car, maybe two, and kids to look after. I cant see how people do it these days.


Where can you buy a house for £180000??


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

MFM said:


> Where can you buy a house for £180000??


You can get a four bedroom house for around 180k where I live. It wouldn't be in a particularly nice street though & that 60k car he mentioned won't be parked outside for long!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe they work long and hard


----------



## Chris2785 (Nov 10, 2008)

MFM said:


> Where can you buy a house for £180000??


Im in Wolverhampton mate, theres plenty


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> You can get a four bedroom house for around 180k where I live. It wouldn't be in a particularly nice street though & that 60k car he mentioned won't be parked outside for long!


I've been taken for a mug in and around London all these years!!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

MFM said:


> I've been taken for a mug in and around London all these years!!


Yeah, London is a joke for house/rental prices. I was looking at a job in Berkshire, not even in London just right next to it, more money than I'm on now, but where I'm living in a 3 bedroom house with a garden here, I could only afford a room in a house share or a studio flat over there.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

my house is worth 440k according to zoopla, and my car is worth nearly 40k, and I havnt been given anything such as inheritance as my family are all stigs and my mums on benefits. I took a few risks, blagged myself a good job about 10 years ago and worked my up. I have friends who have inherited loads and it ****es me off!

I think people who are well off but come from poor/working class backgrounds have got to where they are by taking risks, sort of like 'he who dares rodders'


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't read anything into what car someone drives, the explosion in car leasing means any 18 year old with a steady job can now drive a £50k motor no problem.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

icamero1 said:


> my house is worth 440k according to zoopla, and my car is worth nearly 40k, and I havnt been given anything such as inheritance as my family are all stigs and my mums on benefits. I took a few risks, blagged myself a good job about 10 years ago and worked my up. I have friends who have inherited loads and it ****es me off!
> 
> I think people who are well off but come from poor/working class backgrounds have got to where they are by taking risks, sort of like 'he who dares rodders'


Bang on!! The willingness to take risks is what will take you from where you are to where you want to be. Calculated risks of course.

Humans are genetically predisposed to be risk averse which is why so few people take them and instead settle for what they've got. As a race we seek certainty in the outcomes of our decisions ................ the opposite of risk.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

IC1 said:


> Yeah, London is a joke for house/rental prices. I was looking at a job in Berkshire, not even in London just right next to it, more money than I'm on now, but where I'm living in a 3 bedroom house with a garden here, I could only afford a room in a house share or a studio flat over there.


I've just recently bought a house in Berkshire. The value has gone up more in the last year than houses in London. Madness.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

MFM said:


> Where can you buy a house for £180000??


You can have mine for 180k


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

I know a few people with good but not astounding jobs, but their wives don't work and they have houses, holidays and cars that can't be explained by their jobs.

Must be inheritance I assume.

The most I've inherited is £5k which isn't much, but a friend inherited enough to buy a £320k house and not have to sell her current house which is probably £250k.

And she doesn't work, but her husband does alright.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MFM said:


> Where can you buy a house for £180000??


A friend of mine is looking at buying a house for £350k in Fareham.

It's almost the same as my house which is worth about £150k


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GPRIM said:


> I wouldn't say I have lots of money but joint income for me and the other half is about 70k per year.
> 
> Take home pay after tax about £3600 not taking into account pensions and I'm still paying off student loan etc
> 
> ...


We are in a very similar position as yourselves, even getting married in August.

We save £1000 a month between us in a joint account which we have used to renovate the house and also to pay for the wedding/honeymoon etc.

After Dec the money will actually stay as savings!

We also have personal savings which account to £4500 per year and finally, in the bills account, we had a new kitchen but its paid off now but we carry on paying the money in to the account, this pays for a nice holiday every year.

Fortunate to get property 14 years ago and that is rented out, all profits go on overpaying the mortgage on our residential property though


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Chris2785 said:


> People spending in shops like the world will end tomorrow. Every other car I seem to see is an Audi q7 or a Range Rover Sport,
> 
> Are there just some really good jobs out there i dont know about?


Would you believe that this is exactly what is wrong with the world ?

I see this in my area a lot, and it turns out that the people driving the Audi Q7 and shopping till they drop are doing it all on credit, my wife has two friends who have flash new iphone 6's and lavish lifestyles yet they are 7 months in arrears on their mortage.

They would rather bury themselves financially and have to duck and dive rather than appear to be normal when they drop their precious little spoilt brats up the school in anything less than an Audi, Merc or Jag.

There is a ton of toxic debt out there that will never be paid back and a lot if it is down to people wanting to live well outside their means.

I think it's funny actually there was a couple who appeared to have it all, the Audi's and flash clothes and gadgets and so on, the bloke was a right pr1ck, that was until the bailiffs came knocking and then someone let him know his trophy wife is now getting scruffed by pretty much anyone round town who appears to have a bit of cash and is able to replace him.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

DaveCW said:


> Would you believe that this is exactly what is wrong with the world ?
> 
> I see this in my area a lot, and it turns out that the people driving the Audi Q7 and shopping till they drop are doing it all on credit, my wife has two friends who have flash new iphone 6's and lavish lifestyles yet they are 7 months in arrears on their mortage.
> 
> ...


The problem is that far too many people give a sh!t what other people think. Their lives are controlled by their desire to gain the approval of others. It's the whole 'keeping up with the Jones's' mentality.


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Chris2785 said:


> £180,000 house, £60,000+ car, maybe two, and kids to look after. I cant see how people do it these days.


£180,000 on a house I wish cheapest round my way is 260k for 3bed house without a garage


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

I personally think anyone can have decent car on a average salary, finance over 5 years. Especially if you not married with kids etc


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have a single penny, no savings and life is a struggle, but I have the gym, that's all I give a **** about, that and my son I should say 

Edit-- Donations welcome


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> I wouldn't say I have lots of money but joint income for me and the other half is about 70k per year.
> 
> Take home pay after tax about £3600 not taking into account pensions and I'm still paying off student loan etc
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what im aiming for... thats all we need in the north we aint greedy haha


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Varg said:


> A friend of mine is looking at buying a house for £350k in Fareham.
> 
> It's almost the same as my house which is worth about £150k


You'd get an OK'ish 2 up 2 down where i live for that.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Lifter said:


> The problem is that far too many people give a sh!t what other people think. Their lives are controlled by their desire to gain the approval of others. It's the whole 'keeping up with the Jones's' mentality.


This is true.

Young lads at my work are obsessed with what people earn and how much stuff costs, i really couldn't give a fvck.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

OP - what you really mean is...all you *notice *is the flash cars, phones etc. They stand out for a reason..aside form being "desirable" they're also relatively rare. Just maybe not as rare as you'd expect.

But like everyone says...lots of people don't have the money for all this; they buy into the "You should have lots of nice things because you deserve it" mentality (which is complete boll0cks of course) and then rack up huge debts.

F that..........


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Smitch said:


> You'd get an OK'ish 2 up 2 down where i live for that.


For £350 or £150?

They are both 3 bed semis.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

The thing I find funniest is when you see someone driving an expensive car when they still live with their mum, or share a flat with mates.

No money for food or petrol, but they must be seen in a flash car.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Smitch said:


> This is true.
> 
> Young lads at my work are obsessed with what people earn and how much stuff costs, i really couldn't give a fvck.


I've known people that buy a car for x price, say £15k but when asked what it cost they say £18 or 20k because they think it sounds more impressive to others.

I'd personally be more impressed the less someone paid as it shows they got a better deal.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Varg said:


> For £350 or £150?
> 
> They are both 3 bed semis.


£350k for a 2 bed Victorian semi bed, it's a joke!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Lifter said:


> I've known people that buy a car for x price, say £15k but when asked what it cost they say £18 or 20k because they think it sounds more impressive to others.
> 
> I'd personally be more impressed the less someone paid as it shows they got a better deal.


We bought a MK5 Golf for my missus to use the other week, it's a 2.0 diesel GT and we paid £2.5k for it, i love a bargain!!!

We'd looked at leasing a new car for a couple of hundred a month, looked at 3 year old stuff, then just bought this 10 year old one cos we couldn't justify the money for something for her to drive 6 miles each way to work each day.

The Golf is so clean too, and she loves it, fvcking win/win. :lol:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Smitch said:


> £350k for a 2 bed Victorian semi bed, it's a joke!


New development down the road from my work in Kensal Rise where studios start at half a million!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MFM said:


> Where can you buy a house for £180000??


Get a 3 bed near me for about 60k

Im buying what will soon be a 5 bed for under 100


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Get a 3 bed near me for about 60k
> 
> Im buying what will soon be a 5 bed for under 100


Earning the minimum wage must go a long way over there then if property is so cheap.

You kinda need to earn a big wedge in and around London or you'll starve to death!


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Drug dealers or there thieves.


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

someone once told me; dont make yourself poor just to make yourself 'look' rich


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

It does make me laugh when you see these people that have to be seen with the latest stuff or in expensive cars. People value materialistic items far too much, and somehow think these things make them a better person. Especially when they can't really afford them.

Then I look at my Dad who earns more than anyone I personally know, yet drives around in his 13 year old Alfa Romeo which is falling apart and has only just got an iPhone after being nagged by his girlfriend for having an old little samsung flip phone that was on its way out. He has been bankrupt before which I think is why he is like this, doesn't care what anyone thinks and would rather know he is secure if anything goes wrong and invest money, rather than flash it about.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Quinn92 said:


> It does make me laugh when you see these people that have to be seen with the latest stuff or in expensive cars. People value materialistic items far too much, and somehow think these things make them a better person. Especially when they can't really afford them.
> 
> Then I look at my Dad who earns more than anyone I personally know, yet drives around in his 13 year old Alfa Romeo which is falling apart and has only just got an iPhone after being nagged by his girlfriend for having an old little samsung flip phone that was on its way out. He has been bankrupt before which I think is why he is like this, doesn't care what anyone thinks and would rather know he is secure if anything goes wrong and invest money, rather than flash it about.


Sounds like he's got his head screwed on to me.


----------



## Jay2110 (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't really think people have as much money as they seem... Not everyone in a brand new car can be that rich... Finance and leasing has just made it easier... I see mates my age (21) in 14plate cars and I no for a fact they only work part time. But then I also drive through town and see a range rover parked outside a crappy house. It's just how most people appear to be.... I think most rich people I no are self.employed tho


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

most of my mates constantly lie to try and make themselves look better.

for example 2 of my mates have bought a civic type r / audi a3. both insist they bought it outright for like 5-7K when i know they flitter all their money away every month constantly going out all week and buying crap when even for me to afford that (i earn more then them) would have to save hard for 8 months. so they have basically financed and are lying - but why not just be honest?

when i was younger i felt i had to have all the best stuff so i was 'leading' almost, but soon as i got older i couldn't give a toss and just do whatever makes me happy.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

The Lifter said:


> Sounds like he's got his head screwed on to me.


He definitely does, I've learnt a lot from him. He's also done a lot to make sure me and my brother are secure when he isn't around any more (his own words). And as much as I want to make it on my own, I appreciate everything he has done.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

GreatPretender said:


> someone once told me; dont make yourself poor just to make yourself 'look' rich


The richer you look the poorer you are

Doleys have designer clothes latest iphone beats headphones etc etc

Millionaires are kinda average

Billionaires look like tramps


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> no....... the average salary in UK is £26,000 a year
> 
> people with flashy cars have them on hire purchase mate... they do not own there vehicles ....
> 
> ...


Wow i had 51£ in 2014..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quinn92 said:


> Maybe they work long and hard


Sadly, most people who don't have it wont see this as an option and instantly think they have got the money another way. Which then leads to jealousy.

Saw a video of someone riding a bmx over a Lamborghini earlier and the amount of people who were commenting things like "it's ok he can afford to fix it" was disgusting


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Varg said:


> A friend of mine is looking at buying a house for £350k in Fareham.
> 
> It's almost the same as my house which is worth about £150k


I live in Fareham must be a nice house lol.

I rent military housing but am looking at buying and plenty for £150-170k 3 bed terraced houses. Or even new build in gosport just round corner for about £180k semi detached they look nice from my friends that he has.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Adz said:


> Sadly, most people who don't have it wont see this as an option and instantly think they have got the money another way. Which then leads to jealousy.
> 
> Saw a video of someone riding a bmx over a Lamborghini earlier and the amount of people who were commenting things like "it's ok he can afford to fix it" was disgusting


Yeah, it's easy to get jealous. Everyone sees the money, houses and cars, but not the long hard hours working for it.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

A lot of people like myself,take the easy option of a decent paying wage,that you can bring a family up on,but even if i worked 3 shifts a week overtime its not life changing money,your basically just struggling along.But the benefits to this is no stress,time off,risk free existence.

Then theres a couple of lads i work with who took the chance and bought a couple of houses to rent,they each now have four houses still mortgaged but paying for theirselves,they took the chance on the big debts,knocked their pans in with overtime and a small business out of work and are both sitting pretty.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Guy I work with just got a 12k second hand TT on finance. He works 24hrs per week at £8 per hour and is two months behind on his rent.. Crazy.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It's no good just having a job mate, gotta have lots of fingers in lots of pies if you wanna make some money


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

We're all part of the MTV generation, everyone needs new this and better that.

You see someone has something better and it's drilled into you to buy something better.

It's crazy but it's true.

Me and my other half earn 80k a year, most of that is me but she's working hard to earn more.

I pay 1800 quid in bills a month which covers, rent, bills, insurances, car etc

Money is out there if your willing to work for it - I have been awful in the past with buying **** loads on tick and then having to pay it back and being skint for 2 years.

Nice stuff is nice to have, but it all means jack in the end.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Quit work get a drug and alcohol problem and watch your pockets fill mate.

I see your in Wolverhampton? I'll get u in touch with my ex family they were experts at getting everything for fvck all


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Chris2785 said:


> £180,000 house, £60,000+ car, maybe two, and kids to look after. I cant see how people do it these days.


As has been said I reckon these days 90% of the cars you see are leased. I know 19 year old apprentices driving £35k Audi's. Biggest waste of money ever. Then the daft bastards will be whining in 5 years about not being able to get on the housing ladder.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Drug dealing


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

All comes down to what means more for people. Some people want nice houses, some want cars. Some spend mega on med's to get big, or on food. All down to personal choice.

Whatever makes you feel happy. No right or wrong really.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Quinn92 said:


> It does make me laugh when you see these people that have to be seen with the latest stuff or in expensive cars. People value materialistic items far too much, and somehow think these things make them a better person. Especially when they can't really afford them.
> 
> Then I look at my Dad who earns more than anyone I personally know, yet drives around in his 13 year old Alfa Romeo which is falling apart and has only just got an iPhone after being nagged by his girlfriend for having an old little samsung flip phone that was on its way out. He has been bankrupt before which I think is why he is like this, doesn't care what anyone thinks and would rather know he is secure if anything goes wrong and invest money, rather than flash it about.


Alfa romeos are the best cars made, I'm not surprised he still drives it!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

tigerdel said:


> Alfa romeos are the best cars made, I'm not surprised he still drives it!


Agreed, he's only ever had Alfa Romeos, so I've grown up with them and like them. However when the door panels are falling off on the inside, it's probably time for a change.

He's got his name down for the 4c though.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Intellect + balls = money.*

Me and most of my old school friends are well off based on the above equation.

Not boasting, just my experience.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

MR RIGSBY said:


> As has been said I reckon these days 90% of the cars you see are leased. I know 19 year old apprentices driving £35k Audi's. Biggest waste of money ever. Then the daft bastards will be whining in 5 years about not being able to get on the housing ladder.


It makes me laugh mate,all these young kids driving round in better cars than me,and ive been working for donkeys years,its the tick generation.Get some shares in the loan consolidation industry lol.

One of my kids is an apprentice,one of the lads he works with was having £400 bets at cheltenham,the silly git only makes £280 a week.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Quinn92 said:


> Agreed, he's only ever had Alfa Romeos, so I've grown up with them and like them. However when the door panels are falling off on the inside, it's probably time for a change.
> 
> He's got his name down for the 4c though.


Well tell him if it's a 156 that's falling apart I'll take it.of his hands as a food car, and 4c...sweet!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> As has been said I reckon these days 90% of the cars you see are leased.


I've bought every vehicle I've ever owned cash.

Most expensive was £7000 though.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

MFM said:


> Where can you buy a house for £180000??


Fife Scotland you'll get a 3 bedroomed house for £80,000 mate

cheaper if you look around,think the village of Lochgelly in Fife was the cheapest place in Scotland to buy, from as cheap as £20,000 and upwards for housing

cheers shaun


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Come at me Brah


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

loads of 50-100K+ jobs in London if you are smart and hardworking.

a lot of people made a lot of cash in the property boom too all over the country


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm 23, so saving for a mortgage. Live on the border of Hampshire/Surrey a cheap reasonable 2 bed house would cost around 250k. I have a mate who just had a loan decline so borrowed 10k of his mum to buy a 1 series beamer. Another mate travels a lot with work, he's an area vm for ted baker, only on about 22k a year, just bought a Louis Vuitton travel bag, must have been at least a grand, flashes off his rolex all the time too. The thing is they will be handed their 30k mortgage deposits and eventually inherit near on a million, so I suppose they aren't really bothered about working hard and saving for a house. Kinda p!sses me off but to be fair I wouldn't mind being in their shoes.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Smoke and Mirrors in most cases, i tend not to form opinions on what people drive or where they live- i know decent cars are attainable by most even those with not a pot to **** in. What people have doesn't impress me in the slightest.....all though the level and degree of debt some people are in, does; as well as the level of ignorance.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

the wee man said:


> Fife Scotland you'll get a 3 bedroomed house for £80,000 mate
> 
> cheaper if you look around,think the village of Lochgelly in Fife was the cheapest place in Scotland to buy, from as cheap as £20,000 and upwards for housing
> 
> cheers shaun


You got link of house? I live close to Fife so always interested in property prices.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

SK50 said:


> *Intellect + balls = money.*
> 
> Me and most of *my old school friends* are well off based on the above equation.
> 
> Not boasting, just my experience.





maxie said:


> It makes me laugh mate,all these young kids driving round in better cars than me,and ive been working for donkeys years,its the tick generation.Get some shares in the loan consolidation industry lol.
> 
> One of my kids is an apprentice,one of the lads he works with was *having £400 bets at cheltenham,the silly git only makes £280 a week.*


do you two know each other? lol


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> I'm 23, so saving for a mortgage. Live on the border of Hampshire/Surrey a cheap reasonable 2 bed house would cost around 250k. I have a mate who just had a loan decline so borrowed 10k of his mum to buy a 1 series beamer. Another mate travels a lot with work, he's an area vm for ted baker, only on about 22k a year, just bought a Louis Vuitton travel bag, must have been at least a grand, flashes off his rolex all the time too. The thing is they will be handed their 30k mortgage deposits and eventually inherit near on a million, so I suppose they aren't really bothered about working hard and saving for a house. Kinda p!sses me off but to be fair I wouldn't mind being in their shoes.


agreed' so many people I knows parents or dying of or grand parents and being left thousands, all i'll be left with is funeral bills there is no wealth in my family I'll probably never own my own house! .... will till the mrs parents die anyway :thumb:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I was quite silly when i was younger and now i've got an 18k loan to pay off after redoing it so many times.

I earn enough to pay it off comfortably though thankfully so i am.

It's true what they say though as your wage increases you just spend more.

I spent 63k last year, what do i have to show for it? I'm alive, i weigh a bit more, and i have a 1700 quid motorbike.

Couldn't tell you where the rest went.

When my parents pop their clog i'll get half the house (probably worth about 300k now) and whatever from their insurances, but i'd gladly give up all of that to keep them alive.

if i want something i'm going to need to save for it, the only thing i've bought on tick was furniture as i needed it.

I've really changed my perspective on money in the last year (paid of 5k of Credit card debt), so i've literally got a plan to pay off my loan, save a chunk of cash and keep myself level headed about money.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Chris2785 said:


> People spending in shops like the world will end tomorrow. Every other car I seem to see is an Audi q7 or a Range Rover Sport,
> 
> Are there just some really good jobs out there i dont know about?


its called hard work very few people get it handed to them now a days


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Inb4 'by doing matched betting meht'


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

of all the People with Money maybe 1% worked for it, the others basically just Keep passing it around to their high Society friends, while others are living in poverty.

rich People are the real parasites of Society, not People on wellfare. there wouldn't even be any Money Problems if People who make salaries of 1 Million a month would pay their workers 3k instead of 1500k. but besides being greedy, These People who probably inherited a Company and own tons of stock in it inherited it from Daddy or some other relative actually believe that their great efforts are something that should be rewarded, like Profit maximizing, for example firing 25% of the People working there so they can make 1,2 Million per month. makes me want to puke...


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Neuroscience said:


> of all the People with Money maybe 1% worked for it, the others basically just Keep passing it around to their high Society friends, while others are living in poverty.
> 
> rich People are the real parasites of Society, not People on wellfare. there wouldn't even be any Money Problems if People who make salaries of 1 Million a month would pay their workers 3k instead of 1500k. but besides being greedy, These People who probably inherited a Company and own tons of stock in it inherited it from Daddy or some other relative actually believe that their great efforts are something that should be rewarded, like Profit maximizing, for example firing 25% of the People working there so they can make 1,2 Million per month. makes me want to puke...


Sounds like a pretty terrible approach that you're suggesting. Almost like communism.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> of all the People with Money maybe 1% worked for it, the others basically just Keep passing it around to their high Society friends, while others are living in poverty.
> 
> rich People are the real parasites of Society, not People on wellfare. there wouldn't even be any Money Problems if People who make salaries of 1 Million a month would pay their workers 3k instead of 1500k. but besides being greedy, These People who probably inherited a Company and own tons of stock in it inherited it from Daddy or some other relative actually believe that their great efforts are something that should be rewarded, like Profit maximizing, for example firing 25% of the People working there so they can make 1,2 Million per month. makes me want to puke...


This is borderline juvenile. You clearly have not run a business or been at senior management level.

If you look at Forbes, you will see that silver spoon wealth is less prevalent.

There are more self made people than ever before.

"Looking at the numbers over time, the data lead us to an interesting insight: in 1984, less than half of people on The Forbes 400 were self-made; today, 69% of the 400 created their own fortunes."


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

200 families own around 99% percent of the worlds Money. i wonder if they coincidentally have any Connection to These self made millionaires and weither some of them work in fields like the pharmaceutical industry for example...

and wether i am right or wrong, some seem to see compassion and ethics as unneccessaryit seems. the working class feeds the upper class and has to be afraid of losing their Job and feeding their families.

who really thinks it is okay for People to make 30 Million a year while other barely have enough to feed their Family?

People who maybe hope they will become rich one day through their efforts? good luck, i think your chances aren't very high.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> 200 families own around 99% percent of the worlds Money. i wonder if they coincidentally have any Connection to These self made millionaires and weither some of them work in fields like the pharmaceutical industry for example...
> 
> and wether i am right or wrong, some seem to see compassion and ethics as unneccessaryit seems. the working class feeds the upper class and has to be afraid of losing their Job and feeding their families.
> 
> ...


stop speaking sense!

let people think its there hard work that earns them success... fact is for the majority...huge success is down to luck and circumstances

bill gates would not be where he is if he was born in rio de janeiro


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> *Intellect + balls = money.*
> 
> Me and most of my old school friends are well off based on the above equation.
> 
> Not boasting, just my experience.


you forgot indifference to other peoples Quality of life and a lack of empathy paired with egotism and the drive to aquire as much wealth as possible due to some unconscious emotional deficit.

material wealth is just a compensatory mechanism.

back in the day things were used and People were loved. today, things are loved and People are used.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Sounds like a pretty terrible approach that you're suggesting. Almost like communism.


I wonder how you would look at the concept of communism if you lived in a favela


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

how many have been to These places?

most People in the west live in an artificial world, they think this is what most of the world is like, when in fact this is the tiniest part of it, most of it is sooo much worse. yet the poor People share their meal with you and here People worry about getting the newest phone. and yet they are mostly miserable and aggressive and know nothing about helping others in Need or what it is like to be in Need.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> of all the People with Money maybe 1% worked for it, the others basically just Keep passing it around to their high Society friends, while others are living in poverty.
> 
> rich People are the real parasites of Society, not People on wellfare. there wouldn't even be any Money Problems if People who make salaries of 1 Million a month would pay their workers 3k instead of 1500k. but besides being greedy, These People who probably inherited a Company and own tons of stock in it inherited it from Daddy or some other relative actually believe that their great efforts are something that should be rewarded, like Profit maximizing, for example firing 25% of the People working there so they can make 1,2 Million per month. makes me want to puke...


Too much opinion (or wild speculation rather) here mate! Throw in some facts, quotes and figures in and you might have a plausible argument! You're ranting on and making statements with no real point...a cba going through all your points but for example the rich being parasites on society? Whilst there are a lot of corrupt out there who are gaining financially, there are a lot of rich people out there who add a lot of value to society and create jobs. People like this should be revered not viewed in contempt!


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

the Jobs would be there without a ceo getting paid a Million a month. do you realize how many companies fire People in order to maximize their Profit?

are you Aware that the People who caused a huge financial crisis partially got kicked out of their Job but with a, sorry i don't know the word, 30 Million reward for their great contributions, while many many People lost their homes etc.

the rich exploit the poor. this becomes more obvious when you go to countries where it is not so well hidden. the corruption there is not worse, it is just more obvious.

and yes, 200 families control the world with their Money, decide what political and financial decisions are made, when a war is started for Profit etc.

Obama may just get to say a few words on matters but he has no say in what is going to happen. you know you will have a harder time getting into pfizers Research labs than to kill the president of the united states while he is in a protected bunker...lol


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> stop speaking sense!
> 
> let people think its there hard work that earns them success... fact is for the majority...huge success is down to luck and circumstances
> 
> bill gates would not be where he is if he was born in rio de janeiro


It is not binary.

Some people are born with leverage, others are totally self made. Obviously if one is born into poverty they are at an extreme disadvantage, but this is a UK forum where most are born into reasonable opportunity.

Forbes give Gates an 8 on the self-made score.


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

I constantly see kids my age 22 with nicer more exspensive stuff then me and I just laugh and think

a)Im better looking got a better body

b)Ive had more girls if not im not insecure to talk to girls

c)Ive defnitly had a lot more fun on nights out and doing crazy **** then these posers in VIP

They buy a table and still que for clubs , I spend **** all and get to walk straight in due to knowing all the local boys working these type jobs.

Actually had one guy like why he get to walk in and the door man was like because I know him  .

But my situation is

Im 22 I have a older brother and younger sister.

We've all come to a conclusion that I will forever live with my mum to look after her as she needs it; any girl I meet and go serious with I make very clear that I want to live with my mother

as long as possible to look after , the house is big enough for me to be on the ground floor flat and mum to be two floors higher on the 3rd floor so privacy isn't really a issue to me anyway im not

very private to family.

But anyway most people assume im lucky because I essentially inheirate a free house but as siblings we've come to the conclusion

that the house is to value to be split 3 ways so i get to keep the 700k house minus the 70 mortgage im left to on it but then also

have to pay my brother and sister around 200k each. Does that make me spolit?

Im also due to finish Uni this year hopefully and graduate and as a graduation job present to myself want to finance a motorbike that's

roughly 4000 because i don't have that in a lump sum to spend on it with one go but will pay it off eventually i don't really see that as pretending

because i could buy it outright but then i wouldn't have enough for my holiday and post exams nights out lol.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

there is actually such a Thing as modern slavery, only that back then the People where forced and today they go voluntarily. movies about dystopias sometimes seem very disturbing but we are already living in it. it has just been made too look like it is not. there is no such Thing as Democracy here.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

GreatPretender said:


> someone once told me; dont make yourself poor just to make yourself 'look' rich


tell me wife that all the time


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

chickenjunkie said:


> I constantly see kids my age 22 with nicer more exspensive stuff then me and I just laugh and think
> 
> a)Im better looking got a better body
> 
> ...


I am not a lawyer, but pretty sure you can't do that for tax reason:

if you pay them off 200k each, and your mother left the house solely to you. they can contest the will. what you paid previously would not have mattered. there are no legal documents on it. If there is, then you are committing fraud in the eyes of HMRC. They have paid no inheritance tax on the £200k, and you have bought a property without stamp duty. If you paid them off, and the will was to have a three way split. you are still stuffed.

I have seen a few of such cases. I am sure your relationship between your siblings are very good. I am not implying they will the dirty on you. But situation changes, you never know what are their finance situation in years to come, their priority might change, their spouses might instigate the process, they might think they need more money for private school for their children, or simply think the house now work £1 million and your £200k is way under the inheritance they should receive...

when it comes to money, it can be messy...I do hope it works out well for you...maybe seek a solicitor for advice...


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

I live in Chigwell in Essex and there seems to be alot of young money flying about at the moment but as someone has already mentioned its all car leasing and credit cards. Yes they might have a bigger salary than most, but chances are you've got alot less debt anyway and are technically richer! (This is what I tell myself anyway to make me feel better, probably all bull****)


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

IC1 said:


> I would say their priorities are backwards. 60k on a car whilst living in a 180k house...


Couldn't agree more. I think a more realistic ratio would be 500k house 60k car. It makes me laugh when I drive around and see some autobiography range rover parked on the un-mowed grass of some complete sh1thole because they haven't even got a drive. Still each to their own.


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Theseus said:


> I am not a lawyer, but pretty sure you can't do that for tax reason:
> 
> if you pay them off 200k each, and your mother left the house solely to you. they can contest the will. what you paid previously would not have mattered. there are no legal documents on it. If there is, then you are committing fraud in the eyes of HMRC. They have paid no inheritance tax on the £200k, and you have bought a property without stamp duty. If you paid them off, and the will was to have a three way split. you are still stuffed.
> 
> ...


Mum was gonna change the property into my name once I Graduate I think tbh I don't really know how its all gonna work but everythings to be transferred soon but I know my grandma did the same for her Ten kids she sold sold her house and then just gave the money to each I think. Luckily both my sister and brothers spouses are loaded compared to my parents so hopefully they wont look this way to instigate some money .

Main reason I said it was to know if im spoilt or not? Ive been supporting myself bar food independently since 16 bought my own car , cat , etc.


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Some real BS been talked in here

200 families with 99% of the wealth? proof?

bill gates is part of the illuminatie, youll be telling us that carlos slim is related to the rothchilds next lol.

End of the day unless you come up with some very inventive new thing that takes off big ie facebook, twiiter ect chances are your never going to make millions upon millions.

But having a good job, running a succesfull business and making yourself a tidy bit of brass isnt some big conspiricy or will only happen if your part of the click its called *hard work*.

I was born into working class and when i was younger my mum worked 3 part time jobs as well as my dads full time job just to put nappies on our a55es. Times changed my dad moved up his company and by the time i was a teenager we had a comfertable life.

I have run my own business nearlly 3 years now and i was skint for the first 2 now i employ 3 lads and looking to expand again and it wasnt luck or some click i was in it was bloody hard work 12 hour days, 7 day weeks answering the phone at 10 at night to get work in.

My sister is a senior manager at Lloyds again she started in the call center bloody hard work, My brother although in he is in the top 2% of iqs in this country (and thats been proven) has 2 masters degrees and a doctrote and oil companys faling over them selfs to give him a job but hes still worked his a55 off.

people that say things like youll never make any money because its all some big click blah, blah, blah are making excusses for thier own short comings its not thier fault they havnt got a good job or any money its the systems fault. Bull your lazy end of


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Some real BS been talked in here
> 
> 200 families with 99% of the wealth? proof?
> 
> ...


Good post, I completely agree.

It seems that for an increasingly large number of people, "it's the bankers fault" seems to be their easy way out of actually taking any action to improve their own lives.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> Some real BS been talked in here
> 
> 200 families with 99% of the wealth? proof?
> 
> ...


I agree although hard work alone doesn't make you rich, there's risk taking opportunities and some luck aswell that makes someone a lot of money, you'll find a lot of people who 'work hard' have a decent income, but to be rich there's ALOT of other variables,

Networking at the top has a massive effect aswell, it's why social mobility is low as no one at the top wants anyone to join them in reality..


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> agreed' so many people I knows parents or dying of or grand parents and being left thousands, all i'll be left with is funeral bills there is no wealth in my family I'll probably never own my own house! .... will till the mrs parents die anyway :thumb:


Yeah it takes the p!ss man! My grandparents house is worth around half a mil, they can't afford the bills but won't sell get a cheaper place and start donating the tax free allowance to kids/grandkids. When they do die so much of that is gonna go in tax!

Rather have my family around though instead of a deposit for a house. Best mates missus lost her mum years back and they've bought their first home with the inheritance, pay about 400 a month for the mortgage and got about 40k a year coming in between them, he's taking his accounting exams at the moment so will be getting regular pay rises. Sorted for life in their early 20's!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Inheritance tax is paid on the total estate, not on the divisions between its members.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

jason7474utd said:


> 200 families with 99% of the wealth? proof?


Neuroscience has spoken non-statistical, emotional, robin hood nonsense.

Here is more correct information: *World's richest 1% own 40% of all wealth, UN report discovers*

World's richest 1% own 40% of all wealth, UN report discovers | Money | The Guardian

Edit - for the non mathematical of you, that means the top 70 million people own 40% of wealth.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

there are too many nutters on this site


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

STW31988 said:


> I live in Chigwell in Essex and there seems to be alot of young money flying about at the moment but as someone has already mentioned its all car leasing and credit cards. Yes they might have a bigger salary than most, but chances are you've got alot less debt anyway and are technically richer! (This is what I tell myself anyway to make me feel better, probably all bull****)


i live pretty near Chigwell. Very near, from the houses round the corner i'd guess it Daddies money rather than credit.

Plus a white Range Rover is compulsory not optional


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Banging the same old drum of the world being against you.......

The only people complaining about people with money are those without it.

So many bitter lemons.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Banging the same old drum of the world being against you.......
> 
> The only people complaining about people with money are those without it.
> 
> So many bitter lemons.


Correct treatment for jealousy is action.

We are all capable.

A silver spoon or golden luck is not required for wealth.

Instead, intelligence, bravery, and perhaps a bit of guile.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

How do people have lots of money?

Become self employed and avoid tax :thumb:

Jokes, being serious i'm 27 and run my own gardening/tree surgery company, I would say I have more money then most my age, why? because i'm smart with my money I don't drink it away on Friday nights :beer: and spend it on a load of ****e.

I own my own car brought with my money, I own a house in a nice area in the countryside and I can go on holiday twice a year if I wanted to (which I don't, waste of money imo).

What i'm trying to say, most of us have the capabilities to have 'lots of money' but a lot of us choose not to. Because most like to spend spend spend or are just plain old lazy


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so broke, today I had to pay £15 in fees to quickquid for a late payment. As a result I was forced to live off a baguette with some chicken tikka on it for the day

I shi*t* you not

Couple months away from graduating with first-class honours in financial management though, so the future is bright


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Neuroscience said:


> the Jobs would be there without a ceo getting paid a Million a month. do you realize how many companies fire People in order to maximize their Profit?
> 
> are you Aware that the People who caused a huge financial crisis partially got kicked out of their Job but with a, sorry i don't know the word, 30 Million reward for their great contributions, while many many People lost their homes etc.
> 
> ...


My sister used to work for the NHS. Her and all her colleagues were turned into a "not for profit" healthcare firm.

Last week it was announced that the chief exec got a 27% £26,000 pay rise.

This week it was announced that nurses annual bonus of, get this, £40 was to be scrapped because the firm cannot afford to reward it's workers this year.

That's pure theft from the less well off to the rich.

Sure he has worked hard (by stealing from underlings maybe?).

How is this allowed?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm so broke, today I had to pay £15 in fees to quickquid for a late payment. As a result I was forced to live off a baguette with some chicken tikka on it for the day
> 
> I shi*t* you not
> 
> Couple months away from graduating with first-class honours in financial management though, so the future is bright


*£16 haha been there done that, cvnts aren't they.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm so broke, today I had to pay £15 in fees to quickquid for a late payment. As a result I was forced to live off a baguette with some chicken tikka on it for the day
> 
> I shi*t* you not
> 
> Couple months away from graduating with first-class honours in financial management though, so the future is bright


strong education to lifestyle correlation


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> *£16 haha been there done that, cvnts aren't they.


Yeh, worst thing is I had the money, I just lost my old card and failed to update the card number for my new card. £15 for a few hours late payment! Ah well, hopefully the last one I'll ever need lol



simonthepieman said:


> strong education to lifestyle correlation


[email protected]?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> loads of 50-100K+ jobs in London if you are smart and hardworking.
> 
> a lot of people made a lot of cash in the property boom too all over the country


One of the lads on my team has a had a few big deals all come in this year, he's cleared £60k in commission already plus his base, he's 26 and lives at home.

Another lad cleared £200k last year too, bit of luck, lot of hard work, we're just IT sales guys too so although not a walk in the park it's not exactly a super skilled job.

It's out there for the taking.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> One of the lads on my team has a had a few big deals all come in this year, he's cleared £60k in commission already plus his base, he's 26 and lives at home.
> 
> Another lad cleared £200k last year too, bit of luck, lot of hard work, we're just IT sales guys too so although not a walk in the park it's not exactly a super skilled job.
> 
> It's out there for the taking.


That's what i do 

spot on mate. Isn't easy, but hard work and creating your own luck goes a long way. plenty of circa 100K under aged 25-35 in my place.

not everyone can do it though, well that's not true, not many people have the resilience to get you to where you need to be.

i've been at a good company for 2.5 years and interviewing at the moment and getting some impressive offers coming in. The market is good


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm so broke, today I had to pay £15 in fees to quickquid for a late payment. As a result I was forced to live off a baguette with some chicken tikka on it for the day
> 
> I shi*t* you not
> 
> Couple months away from graduating with first-class honours in financial management though, so the future is bright


I think this is what the pieman ment


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> That's what i do
> 
> spot on mate. Isn't easy, but hard work and creating your own luck goes a long way. plenty of circa 100K under aged 25-35 in my place.
> 
> ...


There's vendors out there paying £75-85k base salaries at the minute.

You're probably not gonna get double OTE with a base that big, but in our place we get 20% commission of the margin on a deal, so if you land a big deal it's happy days.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

by ripping other people off.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> There's vendors out there paying £75-85k base salaries at the minute.
> 
> You're probably not gonna get double OTE with a base that big, but in our place we get 20% commission of the margin on a deal, so if you land a big deal it's happy days.


i'm interviewing for 55-65K base and double OTE at the moment and i have 2 years of software (but 10 years overall) work experience.

just revising for an interview now (well ish). time for bed now. all the best job seekers


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Best way to save is to reduce outgoings. Quick tally on savings from not paying:

tv license: £150 a year

council tax : average £1400 say a year

water : average for a 3 bed say £1000 a year

electric/gas : average for a 3 bed say £1400

Don't put your name of anything, don't pay anything besides rent/mortgage. Saved yourself £5000+ a year.

I charge for advice on how to do this, I won't be giving advice to any pig heads asking/commenting me so don't bother


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Some real BS been talked in here
> 
> 200 families with 99% of the wealth? proof?
> 
> ...


Well said, hard work is everything


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Sometimes it's not hard work - it's smart thinking!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I was on 16k a year

I had a 10k motor, how?

Live with parents, no alchol, no drugs, buy clothes i needed not wanted, eat to fill my stomach not line chefs pockets, and shop in poundland

So yeah guys on 30k wer going thru ralph polos like sweets, and weekends out like they was in kavos, i stayed at home, watching tv, eating tuna, playing with my mercedes keys while they thought about which taxi firm to ring

I still live modestly, income has gone up, i live with parents, i pay towArds bills so no silver spoon, i buy my own food and have my own upkeep, and now im looking to get a mortgage and pay £400 a month towards the mortgage (thats if i dont have tenants in the house)

Imagine i was on £35,000 with my budgeting i would have my own home, and a used range rover sport easily


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

@Smitch @simonthepieman What type of IT sales you guys in? I previously did hardware storage when I was like 18/19 but my work ethic/motivation just wasn't there and they got rid of me. Would be interested going back into it though. Most of the guys were between 25-35 and were earning 100k


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> by ripping other people off.


This is true, to an extent. Although I don't like the terminology.

After all, money can only be obtained from other people. It is finite. (let's not get into inflation).

To obtain money, you must outsmart those who have it.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

sauliuhas said:


> Sometimes it's not hard work - it's smart thinking!


Agree.

Those who think hard work is deserved of richness are blind to reality.

Money is obtained through outsmarting the competition.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Those who think hard work is deserved of richness are blind to reality.
> 
> Money is obtained through outsmarting the competition.


Exactly, the other way is to give those rich people something they dont want but have to obtain to feel self worth, apple does this to the poor man, rolls royce do it to the rich man, do u need hand detailing on your car? No but for 30 grand ur special and u have it , get my drift


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

They'll all webcam stars. Check out cam4.com...


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> They'll all webcam stars. Check out cam4.com...


How much u charge


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

latsius said:


> How much u charge


Took much for you baby.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Took much for you baby.


Its late, every penny counts and all..


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

latsius said:


> Its late, every penny counts and all..


You live with your parents, we don't take money from BOYS...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mattyhunt said:


> @Smitch @simonthepieman What type of IT sales you guys in? I previously did hardware storage when I was like 18/19 but my work ethic/motivation just wasn't there and they got rid of me. Would be interested going back into it though. Most of the guys were between 25-35 and were earning 100k


Cloud software. Vendor not reseller

If you are good and have 3-5+ years experience of hitting targets there is no reason to never earn less than 100K again.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

JuggernautJake said:


> I wonder how you would look at the concept of communism if you lived in a favela


I played this level on COD. It was my favourite 

On a more serious note I am very fortunate I don't. As such my opinion reflects my current position. Right or wrong I like to believe I am in a position of opportunity to make money and provide the best I can for my family whilst enjoying life. For me the current situation with the world suits me better than some others. Am I likely to be one of the wealthy elite... Unlikely. But I much prefer it to the concept of sharing the worlds wealth equally. The world just wouldn't work that way.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Agree.
> 
> Those who think hard work is deserved of richness are blind to reality.
> 
> Money is obtained through outsmarting the competition.


nous will make you money, hard work determines how much


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

jason7474utd said:


> Some real BS been talked in here
> 
> 200 families with 99% of the wealth? proof?
> 
> ...


you don't know what peoples reasons are or o they even care about Money. i don't mind rich People and don't envy them, but i expect them to give something back, as it is the structure that even makes it possible to be rich, without it, there wouldn't be such absurd Kind of wealth, and the structure is largely supported by bery hard working People who do not make a lot of Money.

also not everone can work 12 hours a day, People have different physical and mental constitutions based largely on genetics, just as People look different, are more or less prone to certain illnesses, personality types are also largely determined by brain chemistry, so before calling People strong/weak, hardworking/lazy, one should consider that everyone differs and that everyone has and deserves their place and a right to Food and shelter, which could easily be provided by rich People.

and Facebook is a tool of the cia, just like wars are started by the cia manipulating peoples minds and opinions of things. have you heard of the bilderberg Group?

i am not interested in conspiracy but fact is, rich People care about power and not about doing good things for others. also there are no billionaires in this thread, so People talking about making Money through work because they have a 5k salary is not exactly what i am talking about.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Work hard and lots of hours to get what I got! I don't like material items I now drive an old 330d

Live in a very nice area in a nice small old property in the country, wife, happy, comfortable with what we have don't need a lot to get by.

I like what I do and plan to retire early!

We own property's as investment no pension as there a scam!

Think smart and play the system


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

SK50 said:


> Correct treatment for jealousy is action.
> 
> We are all capable.
> 
> ...


weirdly, in india People making 30 Dollars a month have never complaines to me but shared their Food with me. it is not always about envy.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

How do you know I'm not a Billionaire or not work for the CIA? 

Not that I have access to his bank account for proof. Media reports Bill Gates gives a substantial amount of money to charities. Whether you agree or not to the ones he choses is irrelevant. He does give something back. Not to mention the countless companies infrastructure his products/company give to millions of people.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> My sister used to work for the NHS. Her and all her colleagues were turned into a "not for profit" healthcare firm.
> 
> Last week it was announced that the chief exec got a 27% £26,000 pay rise.
> 
> ...


the People here would call this: Performance Needs to be rewarded.

i am shockeed how many care about Money. yet simply by their style of discussing the subject you can see they are not the kindest, open-minded and compassionate People.

fear conveyed by the media and greed also conveyed by the media puts People into modern slavery and while they have a number on their bank account, they have neither seen the world or made any life changing experiences. a waste of time to them. i mean, it is what one is confronted with everyday, so one starts believing it. if everyone terlls you constantly that you are a certain way, you start believing it. it is a System that works perectly for the rich to Keep their modern day slaves.

the Money of those 70 Million People, do you think that indirectly correlate to the 200 families? this Money Comes from there and has a bunch of specific things attached to it, which you Need to fulfill. you think zuckerberg really owns Facebook?


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

well in Germany People do not mak 100k a year in a normal job. a really good salary or someone with University qualifications and just getting their phd would be 2600 euros which is just under 2000 Pounds. somebody in Advertising in a Position with 20 People working under him makes about 1600 euros.

a specialist in construction used to make 10k euros 10 years back, now he makes about 1800. in this Country hard work gets you nowhere anymore. you are either Born rich or you can just afford to feed your Family. most People spend more than half their income on rent and 7% on Food...


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Neuroscience said:


> well in Germany People do not mak 100k a year in a normal job.


My last job I worked for Bayer.

My boss got €100k a year. He was not that senior - business development manager.

There must be some money in that company. Very good pension and bonuses too.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

mattyhunt said:


> @Smitch @simonthepieman What type of IT sales you guys in? I previously did hardware storage when I was like 18/19 but my work ethic/motivation just wasn't there and they got rid of me. Would be interested going back into it though. Most of the guys were between 25-35 and were earning 100k


Security.

There's obviously tin and software involved in what i sell but the real money is in managed services.

Quite often we'll sell the tin at cost plus 1% to win a deal and then make it all up on the wraparound services like PS etc, we make an average margin of 20-30% on most of our deals, and considering we're a reseller that's pretty fvcking good. We have an exceptionally good bunch of techies though (who make up about about 75% or our company) and we got bought by a FTSE 50 company a year ago so we carry some clout.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

I got to admit im not that money motivated,i can live quite happily on a joint income of about £47k.Bollix to working all the hours god sends,an odd shift of ot every couple of weeks is enough for me.If i worked as much as some people iknow id need to be on antidepressants,sad barstewards whos only hobbies are work and their kids footie.

If i could earn an extra 5k a year by being at work all the time,is it worth it,not to me,20k extra maybe id knock my pan in for a few years

Put it this way the last thing that will come out of my gob on my deathbed will be,if only id worked more overtime lol.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Work hard and lots of hours to get what I got! I don't like material items I now drive an old 330d
> 
> Live in a very nice area in a nice small old property in the country, wife, happy, comfortable with what we have don't need a lot to get by.
> 
> ...


how are pensions a scam? I'm only 24 don't really understand but know I put it e.g £60 a month work puts in another £60-120 I cant remember so surely its good I'm getting at least double my money?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> You live with your parents, we don't take money from BOYS...


Haha, i have my own house, but lets hust say due to familly issues i live at my parents, but dont get me wrong, i could live at my own house if i wanted to, i just choose to stay with these guys

And tbh, its a massive house, so not like it couldbt accomadate 2 families anyway !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

how to get new money.

rip people off

be ruthless

have little to 0 morals

dont give a fk about anyone but yourself

thats how to get rich in this day and age.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> how are pensions a scam? I'm only 24 don't really understand but know I put it e.g £60 a month work puts in another £60-120 I cant remember so surely its good I'm getting at least double my money?


Im a financial advisor between 9am, 5pm

Pensions are for the zombie public who do as they are told, a guy i know has had financial advice all hos working life, paid 400k into a pension and gets 2% growth after all his charges and fees, now 8k a year isnt bad right?

Plus the security of his pension has been good as its always low risk investments, last month he transfered 100k he had from an inheritance into some foreign company that invests in listed buildings in europe, 100k has turned into 115k in 4 weeks, its high risk but he can bail out anytime, so if he had put his money into a bank as opposed into a pension, i recon annuinty would mean his 400k over time would have been better off in there, then he could have threw it into this investment firm, and made 60k in 4 weeks

But obviously being social puppets, we all take pensions which are crappy returns so the fat cats can use your cash to make themselves rich


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> how are pensions a scam? I'm only 24 don't really understand but know I put it e.g £60 a month work puts in another £60-120 I cant remember so surely its good I'm getting at least double my money?


pensions are a big scam. another problem with pensions is this.

get to 80 yrs old and you still have to pay for everything that people who have no pension get for free. so whats the point. if you are smart you can place the money else where and be much better off in later life.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Neuroscience said:


> of all the People with Money maybe 1% worked for it, the others basically just Keep passing it around to their high Society friends, while others are living in poverty.
> 
> rich People are the real parasites of Society, not People on wellfare. there wouldn't even be any Money Problems if People who make salaries of 1 Million a month would pay their workers 3k instead of 1500k. but besides being greedy, These People who probably inherited a Company and own tons of stock in it inherited it from Daddy or some other relative actually believe that their great efforts are something that should be rewarded, like Profit maximizing, for example firing 25% of the People working there so they can make 1,2 Million per month. makes me want to puke...


Well, im not short of a few quid.Myself and my friends who are "well off" Didnt get a shilling given to us.We worked our Bol..locks off.7 days a week for 20 years.Myself,I also give a substantial amount back in tax and NI contributions.Ive also employed people, payed them over the going rate.All in all im a pretty good bloke.You fail to accept those who are willing to gamble, and work hard provide employment for those that dont.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

We all like to assume people driveing the nice car have had hand outs, slapped it on HP, ticked up to their eyeballs to the back, yes their is allot of this but there are also just as many people know the right people to get the good jobs, worked their ass off to have a high paid job and last but not least the ones who had the balls to start a company and are reaping the rewards

Must say tho nothing FKs me off more than seeing some smug little CNT 10 years younger than me driving some car i can only jerk off to in magazines


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Well, im not short of a few quid.Myself and my friends who are "well off" Didnt get a shilling given to us.We worked our Bol..locks off.7 days a week for 20 years.Myself,I also give a substantial amount back in tax and NI contributions.Ive also employed people, payed them over the going rate.All in all im a pretty good bloke.You fail to accept those who are willing to gamble, and work hard provide employment for those that dont.


i think your a good bloke, can I borrow the Porsche?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> i think your a good bloke, can I borrow the Porsche?


I would mate, if only it existed.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah I bought my car on HP, but that is because the interest rate was so low that I earn more interest in keeping the money in savings than I would pay in interest on the car over the same period. I paid the deposit amount that I did to an amount that made the monthly payments not too bad at approx £600/m. Can still do what the **** I like and go on nice holidays. I started on an £18k job about 10 years ago after dropping out of uni and am now well into the higher tax band. Looking at going contracting soon which will put me into 6 figures (where my wife already is as head of internal audit). I worked ****ing hard to get where I am and had nothing handed to me. Hate me if you like, but that is your problem not mine


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chris2785 said:
 

> People spending in shops like the world will end tomorrow. Every other car I seem to see is an Audi q7 or a Range Rover Sport,
> 
> Are there just some really good jobs out there i dont know about?


sell drugs, earn a ****load of cash, spend them like there is no tomorrow because you know you are going to jail some day


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> how to get new money.
> 
> rip people off
> 
> ...


thank you, somebody who gets it.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

latsius said:


> Pensions are for the zombie public who do as they are told, a guy i know has had financial advice all hos working life, paid 400k into a pension and gets 2% growth after all his charges and fees, now 8k a year isnt bad right?


I have a self managed pension fund it it's growing far more than that - 8% last time I checked.

And it's hard to turn down an extra £5k in contributions my employer paid me per year!

EDIT: Just checked - 18% in the last year.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

essexboy said:


> Well, im not short of a few quid.Myself and my friends who are "well off" Didnt get a shilling given to us.We worked our Bol..locks off.7 days a week for 20 years.Myself,I also give a substantial amount back in tax and NI contributions.Ive also employed people, payed them over the going rate.All in all im a pretty good bloke.You fail to accept those who are willing to gamble, and work hard provide employment for those that dont.


i didnt' say everyone is bad. back in the day there where lots o entrepreneurs, who cared about their workers.

today most ceos don't even know any of their employees. also i suppose you don't make millions per month. i never said People shouldn't be rewarded for making an effort, but i think if you have got quite a bit then one should also give something to People with less. not everyone is able to do what another is.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> i didnt' say everyone is bad. back in the day there where lots o entrepreneurs, who cared about their workers.
> 
> today most ceos don't even know any of their employees. also i suppose you don't make millions per month. i never said People shouldn't be rewarded for making an effort, but i think if you have got quite a bit then one should also give something to People with less. not everyone is able to do what another is.


We do give to people with less. About 35% of our wage. IIRC 90% of tax paid in this country is paid by less than 5% of the population.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

yeah but do you know where your taxes go? here they cut benefits for unemployed by 30 Pounds per month while building an orchestra worth 1 Billion, and it hasnt been finished in years.

also i think from what i read here, that People in England make more Money than in Germany. the only way you can make 100k per year here is if you are head of a Company or own one, not being an employee, unless an absolute expert in a Special field.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Neuroscience said:


> i didnt' say everyone is bad. back in the day there where lots o entrepreneurs, who cared about their workers.
> 
> today most ceos don't even know any of their employees. also i suppose you don't make millions per month. i never said People shouldn't be rewarded for making an effort, *but i think if you have got quite a bit then one should also give something to People with less. not everyone is able to do what another is.*


I do.sometimes, I feel quiet nauseous when my accountant informs me, I have a 5 figure tax bill.I also give to charity.However, im not going to offer a penny to those who arent "able to do what another is"


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

charities are often pretty dodgy. and well, there are People who are chronically ill or schizophrenic etc. who cannot hold a Job and for some it is not even possible to Claim benefits if they have no Family or friends who help them, if they are too ill or confused to even manage to get there or know what to do.

most will only understand this if you experience it. since my girlfriend i are chronically ill there is no way we can do a regular Job. i also don't want to live of small benefits though so i was Kind of lucky that i have a lot of knowledge on supplements and some companies are interested and i already have some of my products in production and one is already on the market. if all goes well it should be 5 products soon with possible a few following. but it could also go wrong and i could get ripped off, who knows.

also in General Terms, wether someone works 12 hours a day or just sits around watching tv, there are no superior or inferior human beings. they are different and it is good like that or all would be robots. really posession is an Invention by the law, naturally everything belongs to everyone. the strong should Support the weak, if you want to word it like that.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> really posession is an Invention by the law, naturally everything belongs to everyone.


**** that.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Neuroscience said:


> charities are often pretty dodgy. and well, there are People who are chronically ill or schizophrenic etc. who cannot hold a Job and for some it is not even possible to Claim benefits if they have no Family or friends who help them, if they are too ill or confused to even manage to get there or know what to do.
> 
> most will only understand this if you experience it. since my girlfriend i are chronically ill there is no way we can do a regular Job. i also don't want to live of small benefits though so i was Kind of lucky that i have a lot of knowledge on supplements and some companies are interested and i already have some of my products in production and one is already on the market. if all goes well it should be 5 products soon with possible a few following. but it could also go wrong and i could get ripped off, who knows.
> 
> also in General Terms, wether someone works 12 hours a day or just sits around watching tv, *there are no superior or inferior human beings.* they are different and it is good like that or all would be robots. really posession is an Invention by the law, naturally everything belongs to everyone. the strong should Support the weak, if you want to word it like that.


I agree, no-one is better than anyone else.However, some are more industrious than others.I dont feel its the duty of the industrious to fund the lifestyles, of those that arent able too, because they would rather watch TV all day.Those that are disabled are rightly supported via our taxes.

My mate Pete, is 4ft 6 tall.He has one leg significantly shorter than the other,Plus only 3 fingers on one hand.Despite being a "Thalidomide child" It didnt stop him running a sucessful courier company, driving his modified Transit.Nor did it stop him skiing or being out with the lads every weekend.He could have sat on his a.rse all day, complaining about the bad hand he was dealt.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> charities are often pretty dodgy. and well, there are People who are chronically ill or schizophrenic etc. who cannot hold a Job and for some it is not even possible to Claim benefits if they have no Family or friends who help them, if they are too ill or confused to even manage to get there or know what to do.
> 
> most will only understand this if you experience it. since my girlfriend i are chronically ill there is no way we can do a regular Job. i also don't want to live of small benefits though so i was Kind of lucky that i have a lot of knowledge on supplements and some companies are interested and i already have some of my products in production and one is already on the market. if all goes well it should be 5 products soon with possible a few following. but it could also go wrong and i could get ripped off, who knows.
> 
> also in General Terms, wether someone works 12 hours a day or just sits around watching tv, there are no superior or inferior human beings. they are different and it is good like that or all would be robots. really posession is an Invention by the law, naturally everything belongs to everyone.* the strong should Support the weak*, if you want to word it like that.


I take it you aim to offer a good proportion of your supplement profits to support 'the weak'?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> yeah but do you know where your taxes go? here they cut benefits for unemployed by 30 Pounds per month while building an orchestra worth 1 Billion, and it hasnt been finished in years.
> 
> also i think from what i read here, that People in England make more Money than in Germany. the only way you can make 100k per year here is if you are head of a Company or own one, not being an employee, unless an absolute expert in a Special field.


the average uk wage in real terms is around £21k but its stated that its £26k including the rediculous earners to push the average up, dont believe everyone on here as there all a bunch of liers meatheads that murder millions of chickens a year !

i also think the people who live in the UK get too much support from tax payers, for being lazy!

there is alot more lazy here than people with genuine issues stopping them from working


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Neuroscience said:


> really posession is an Invention by the law, naturally everything belongs to everyone. the strong should Support the weak.


If we took money out of the equation, everyone would be fighting and killing for possession. Then those 'weak' that you want supported by those who can make money would be killed instead. As it is, they get free health care off of our backs, a free house and various other freebies. I don't know how much more you want us to give them and whilst I think it's very admirable that you would give away your wealth to others, you can't realistically expect everyone to think that way.

I work hard to look after myself and my family. I honestly don't really like people, so I'm not going to take the burden of society on my back and start giving out freebies when I'm raped on taxes as it is.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> i also think the people who live in the UK get too much support from tax payers, for being lazy!
> 
> there is alot more lazy here than people with genuine issues stopping them from working


Boils my **** that people can get 26k housing benefit for being a lazy, work shy, scumbag, scrotebag when my sodding mortgage costs less than half that.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

most of the people i know that are doing really well dont have the time to enjoy it. they work/worked their asses off to get where they are and continue to do so to stay there. its the kids that can really enjoy the wealth


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

IC1 said:


> If we took money out of the equation, everyone would be fighting and killing for possession. Then those 'weak' that you want supported by those who can make money would be killed instead. As it is, they get free health care off of our backs, a free house and various other freebies. I don't know how much more you want us to give them and whilst I think it's very admirable that you would give away your wealth to others, you can't realistically expect everyone to think that way.
> 
> I work hard to look after myself and my family. I honestly don't really like people, so I'm not going to take the burden of society on my back and start giving out freebies when I'm raped on taxes as it is.


People often forget that the wealthy pay millions of pounds of tax, yet still have to get to the back of the queue behind the dole heads in A&E.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Neuroscience said:


> charities are often pretty dodgy. and well, there are People who are chronically ill or schizophrenic etc. who cannot hold a Job and for some it is not even possible to Claim benefits if they have no Family or friends who help them, if they are too ill or confused to even manage to get there or know what to do.
> 
> most will only understand this if you experience it. since my girlfriend i are chronically ill there is no way we can do a regular Job. i also don't want to live of small benefits though so i was Kind of lucky that i have a lot of knowledge on supplements and some companies are interested and i already have some of my products in production and one is already on the market. if all goes well it should be 5 products soon with possible a few following. but it could also go wrong and i could get ripped off, who knows.
> 
> also in General Terms, wether someone works 12 hours a day or just sits around watching tv, there are no superior or inferior human beings. they are different and it is good like that or all would be robots. really posession is an Invention by the law, naturally everything belongs to everyone. the strong should Support the weak, if you want to word it like that.


I really believe no one is equal. its simple evolution that we are not all equal. that does not mean to say we shouldnt treat people equally. I think society uses equality overbearingly and hypocritically in this day and age. But it doesnt mean someone from say a poor background cannot do what they need to get to where they want if its in them.

My life is a state of mind. I wake up with a positive attitude everymorning. This year has been harsh so far on me but i still love getting up and playing the game.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

SK50 said:


> People often forget that the wealthy pay millions of pounds of tax, yet still have to get to the back of the queue behind the dole heads in A&E.


or pay private lol


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

simonthepieman said:


> i live pretty near Chigwell. Very near, from the houses round the corner i'd guess it Daddies money rather than credit.
> 
> Plus a white Range Rover is compulsory not optional


I only think its compulsory after the teeth whitening, otherwise black is still an option.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> or pay private lol


I do everything medical private. But in UK you still need to get an NHS GP referral. I don't think there is such thing as private A&E.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

SK50 said:


> People often forget that the wealthy pay millions of pounds of tax, yet still have to get to the back of the queue behind the dole heads in A&E.


The worst is trying to get a dr's appointment when you commute, whereas the dossers are still at home in the morning when the phone lines open. Which brings me to my next point.

If you want to earn lots you have to work hard. Yeah, I have a 9-5 job, I also have a 3 1/2 hr commute on top of that. Weekdays are a total write off, so are most weekends to be fair. But I have my dream car that makes me smile every time I drive it and also go on amazing holidays, like the 2 weeks I just spent in Vietnam in 5* accommodation. Speak to the Vietnamese, they hate communism and socialism, they are all for capitalism for a very good reason. And they should know.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

essexboy said:


> I agree, no-one is better than anyone else.However, some are more industrious than others.I dont feel its the duty of the industrious to fund the lifestyles, of those that arent able too, because they would rather watch TV all day.Those that are disabled are rightly supported via our taxes.
> 
> My mate Pete, is 4ft 6 tall.He has one leg significantly shorter than the other,Plus only 3 fingers on one hand.Despite being a "Thalidomide child" It didnt stop him running a sucessful courier company, driving his modified Transit.Nor did it stop him skiing or being out with the lads every weekend.He could have sat on his a.rse all day, complaining about the bad hand he was dealt.


well, a lot of times People have it harder than others they are actually more grateful than others. but he doesn't have a brain Tumor or psychosis. and the Problem is that despite wellfare being there, some People are unable to Claim it, because their mental or physical state doesn't allow them to, unless someone is there to help them. so what is lacking is People who find those in Need who cannot ind help for themselves.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> I take it you aim to offer a good proportion of your supplement profits to support 'the weak'?


if i started making lots of Money, yeah, but so far i am unsure of how much i will be making, also someone possibly ripped me off, as we didn#t have a proper contract. the idea was that i give him a prototype Version of a product for whcih he gives me 1k, then i give him the complete formula and we make an Agreement on provisions etc.

instead he said he liked the prototype and he will release it and pay me a certain amount once ist on the market. let's see if he pays me.

despite soon having 5 products on the market i may not make a lot of Money. another Company got lied to by the manufacturer so the product that was supposed tobe released hadn't even been in production yet. and those are the two most important ones. so we will see, this industry is pretty ****ed up and not very transparent.

the fact People are hacking my Facebook account Shows that at least my ideas seem to be worth something.

as of now i may be broke in 5 years as i am physically and mentally not able to work a normal Job, so i might as well end up on benefits, which here are enough to eat some bad Food and thats it.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

IC1 said:


> If we took money out of the equation, everyone would be fighting and killing for possession. Then those 'weak' that you want supported by those who can make money would be killed instead. As it is, they get free health care off of our backs, a free house and various other freebies. I don't know how much more you want us to give them and whilst I think it's very admirable that you would give away your wealth to others, you can't realistically expect everyone to think that way.
> 
> I work hard to look after myself and my family. I honestly don't really like people, so I'm not going to take the burden of society on my back and start giving out freebies when I'm raped on taxes as it is.


i don't understand why taxes are complaines about so much. your wage after taxes is your real wage, the rest is there so the System can work and you can work in the System. without the taxes there would be nobody taking care of many things. only Problem is that taxes are wasted on nonsense, at least here in Germany.

in sweden i think the Maximum tax is 80% and the People who pay it are mostly okay with it. it is for those that make around a Million a month. 200kg a month is enough to live after all.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> if i started making lots of Money, yeah, but so far i am unsure of how much i will be making, also someone possibly ripped me off, as we didn#t have a proper contract. the idea was that i give him a prototype Version of a product for whcih he gives me 1k, then i give him the complete formula and we make an Agreement on provisions etc.
> 
> instead he said he liked the prototype and he will release it and pay me a certain amount once ist on the market. let's see if he pays me.
> 
> ...


It is easy (and a little righteous) to assume that if you had lots of money you would give a good proportion away. You will never know until you have earned the money. When you have been through blood sweat and tears to get a bank balance, bias is borne (you probably notice strong bias in my posts).

Companies rarely grow to decent sizes by behaving like charities. Cash is king and competition will dominate if the profits are not put into growth.

The UK is already setup for the rich to fund the poor with aggressive tax waterfalls.


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

People in Germany get maybe at the very most 600 Pounds a month for rent and Food. it seems in the uk it is a lot more. so maybe that should clarify some of the attitudes.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bought a 20k car with 10k of it being on finance at 19, I am that bellend 

Don't regret the loan as it's small payments but I definitely regret buying new


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Hardc0re said:


> You got link of house? I live close to Fife so always interested in property prices.


property is cheap in most if not all ex mining villages in Fife

google properties in Cowdenbeath,Lochgelly,Kelty.Ballingary,Lochore,you should find cheap houses

my oldest son bought his 4 bedroom, end of the block,with a drive and big back garden for £80,000 4 years ago,flats that are part of a block of 4 will be cheap

sorry i don't have any links,but Lochgelly was the cheapest place for houses in Scotland a good few years in a row,it may still be ?

cheers shaun


----------



## capt sweatpants (Apr 19, 2015)

To make money you have to have money... It's true what they say in this.country the rich get richer and.the.poor.get poorer....You need money to invest to make more.. It's sick and heartbreaking I get flogged everyday at my job I work.in all kinds.of people's.houses the sickening part is the people who don't work claim benefits and are better off than me...I work 40hr weeks and do as much work as possible on the side to bump my wage up...worked in a person's the other day who has several kids and gets more than I do through benefits and sat and smoked weed watching jeremy kyle...while I'm flogging myself for less...the country is backward


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

capt sweatpants said:


> To make money you have to have money... It's true what they say in this.country the rich get richer and.the.poor.get poorer....You need money to invest to make more.. It's sick and heartbreaking I get flogged everyday at my job I work.in all kinds.of people's.houses the sickening part is the people who don't work claim benefits and are better off than me...I work 40hr weeks and do as much work as possible on the side to bump my wage up...worked in a person's the other day who has several kids and gets more than I do through benefits and sat and smoked weed watching jeremy kyle...while I'm flogging myself for less...the country is backward


Only as backward as you let it be


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

capt sweatpants said:


> To make money you have to have money... It's true what they say in this.country the rich get richer and.the.poor.get poorer....You need money to invest to make more.. It's sick and heartbreaking I get flogged everyday at my job I work.in all kinds.of people's.houses the sickening part is the people who don't work claim benefits and are better off than me...I work 40hr weeks and do as much work as possible on the side to bump my wage up...worked in a person's the other day who has several kids and gets more than I do through benefits and sat and smoked weed watching jeremy kyle...while I'm flogging myself for less...the country is backward


Usually these statements dont stand upto scrutiny. How much benefit do they recieve?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

^agree....... Very rarely does a person's benefits equal more than my crappy wage


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

My wages have always been more but when I had to make a claim back in 2011. All 3 weeks of unemployment, I was given.

Council Tax benefit

Housing benefit

Job Seekers allowance.

It took longer to come through than the time I was out of work but the total I got was £685.15. Not bad for 3 weeks but certainly not better than earning. I would say its better than some people might earn in minimum wage jobs. Also not sure how long someone would be entitled to this though. I was entitled to it for 6 months as I had been in employment for the year before claiming.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not exactly rich but between me and my girlfriend we bring home about 30k after tax. Allows us to have a house of our own, a decent car and holidays. What more do you want?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

garethd93 said:


> Not exactly rich but between me and my girlfriend we bring home about 30k after tax. Allows us to have a house of our own, a decent car and holidays. What more do you want?


More money, better house, better cars and better holidays... Greed FTW!


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Neuroscience said:


> if i started making lots of Money, yeah, but so far i am unsure of how much i will be making, also someone possibly ripped me off, as we didn#t have a proper contract. the idea was that i give him a prototype Version of a product for whcih he gives me 1k, then i give him the complete formula and we make an Agreement on provisions etc.
> 
> instead he said he liked the prototype and he will release it and pay me a certain amount once ist on the market. let's see if he pays me.
> 
> ...


Well idiots like you are asking to be ripped off if you're willing giving away your intellectual property without the necessary securities i.e. contracts, money up front etc

Yeh yeh you keep stating you're not able to work but haven't said why! And you're so bitter and negative! If a life on benefits doesn't motivate you to do something maybe you deserve that bad food!


----------



## capt sweatpants (Apr 19, 2015)

saxondale said:


> Usually these statements dont stand upto scrutiny. How much benefit do they recieve?


All the guy said was he was better off not working..he had 3kids from a precious relationship and lived round corner I was working in his Mrs house she had 5kids so between them 8kids and he was claiming sick the only reason they live separately is because the council will not rehouse them..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

capt sweatpants said:


> All the guy said was he was better off not working..he had 3kids from a precious relationship and lived round corner I was working in his Mrs house she had 5kids so between them 8kids and he was claiming sick the only reason they live separately is because the council will not rehouse them..


stupid aint it


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Varg said:


> I have a self managed pension fund it it's growing far more than that - 8% last time I checked.
> 
> And it's hard to turn down an extra £5k in contributions my employer paid me per year!
> 
> EDIT: Just checked - 18% in the last year.


Because u actively manage your own fund, i would say your situation differs mate

You have a mini hedge fund lol, im talking about the guys that pay in, with employer paying in, and say have 50k when they retire and get 3/4k a year drip fed to them

Thats bad news !


----------



## Moses Moab (Jul 26, 2014)

barnz said:


> The worst is trying to get a dr's appointment when you commute, whereas the dossers are still at home in the morning when the phone lines open. Which brings me to my next point.
> 
> If you want to earn lots you have to work hard. Yeah, I have a 9-5 job, I also have a 3 1/2 hr commute on top of that. Weekdays are a total write off, so are most weekends to be fair. But I have my dream car that makes me smile every time I drive it and also go on amazing holidays, like the 2 weeks I just spent in Vietnam in 5* accommodation. Speak to the Vietnamese, they hate communism and socialism, they are all for capitalism for a very good reason. And they should know.


I don't see your point here. First you allude to there being a problem getting a Doctor's appt and dossers being at home all morning. Is there a direct correlation between people on the dole and illness? Then almost without even taking breathe you said what a hard life you have because you have chosen to accept a job 3 1/2 hours from your house, but hey that's ok because you've got a car that makes you smile. Smile when? When you walk past it twice a day while entering and exiting your house? Lord knows you've no time to drive it because weekends are a write off, so what's your point?

Are you happy or unhappy?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

working hard is no guarantee of wealth.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

Moses Moab said:


> I don't see your point here. First you allude to there being a problem getting a Doctor's appt and dossers being at home all morning. Is there a direct correlation between people on the dole and illness? Then almost without even taking breathe you said what a hard life you have because you have chosen to accept a job 3 1/2 hours from your house, but hey that's ok because you've got a car that makes you smile. Smile when? When you walk past it twice a day while entering and exiting your house? Lord knows you've no time to drive it because weekends are a write off, so what's your point?
> 
> Are you happy or unhappy?


With no time, does he even lift bro


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

MFM said:


> I've been taken for a mug in and around London all these years!!


London is where all the top criminals live. You have to pay top dollar to live in a dump, what a joke!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I used to think there was honor and decency in working hard until I realised the people with the most wealth do the least. I laugh when I hear people say they earned every penny, well they didn't did they, their employees, their lackeys earned them that money let's not forget. Look at people in Dragon's Den, these people were born into wealth and opportunity, with the odd exception like Duncan Bannatyne and if you've ever seen him do an interview he's not quite right (sociopathic traits shine through).

Cut and thrust of it is find value in the million and one other things in life that are important. Money is like how religion used to be, people chase it their whole life without ever really stopping to ask themselves why. It's a drug like an opiate. Any person secure in themselves will get pay off from being with other people, being part of humanity in a way that is contributory. A lot of jobs that are high paying have no social contribution, look at global finance. Government's are just running on this treadmill trying to pay back interest on debt they were tricked into, it's a corrupt and anti-social system, structural violence is a good term for it. People are waking up now to the realisation that even if they can't see a life other than what they know, there is the creeping fear that their job will be gone soon anyway what with mass automation leading to job obsolescence. Who knows what the future holds but **** it won't be what we have now, people chasing their own miserable self interest, lying and deceiving and cheating each other to get ahead, to save and self maximise. All these bells and whistle jobs like solicitors and barristers and accountants, just to pull more money from the casualties of the fundamentally rigged system of usury. People say we've never had it better and that's true, we have inventors, futurists, engineers and designers to thank for this, not fuking politicians, lawyers or bankers, these are parasites feeding off of the lifeblood of REAL wealth, that's the work, effort, toil of PEOPLE, the most valuable fuking commodity in the world today, PEOPLE, not money. How the fuk we let scum corrupt our system of trade and barter, our lives and our children's lives really is beyond me


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Who gives a ****, bunch of fools trying to keep up with the jonses , **** them


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

White Lines said:


> Who gives a ****, bunch of fools trying to keep up with the jonses , **** them


Them frigin joneses have a lot to answer for! good job i dont give a flying fook what anybody else has,if you,or your nearest and dearest lost their health the money would mean sod all anyways.


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

maxie said:


> Them frigin joneses have a lot to answer for! good job i dont give a flying fook what anybody else has,if you,or your nearest and dearest lost their health the money would mean sod all anyways.


Exactly my friend, nail on the head mate


----------



## Neuroscience (Sep 9, 2014)

EctoSize said:


> Well idiots like you are asking to be ripped off if you're willing giving away your intellectual property without the necessary securities i.e. contracts, money up front etc
> 
> Yeh yeh you keep stating you're not able to work but haven't said why! And you're so bitter and negative! If a life on benefits doesn't motivate you to do something maybe you deserve that bad food!


better to trust and be scammed than to generally assume everyone is going to rip you off. i don't see the negativity here.

i can't work as i am chronically ill. and wishing someone a bad life is not only ngeative but also quite cruel. i think you are lacking compassion and are probably very Young and have not travelled anywhere outside of europe.

i simply refuse to Play the ellbow Society game, i would rather live in a poor Country and lead a simple life.


----------

